# Trick or Treat!



## ealtes

What do kids in Mexico say when they go door to door on Halloween? What do they say in place of "Trick or treat!"?


----------



## nv1962

(I believe in Spain we say "¡Manos arriba! ¡Esto es un atraco!"   Sorry for the quip... I had no idea Halloween trick-or-treating is done in Mexico also.)


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Sería algo asi como:

Dame dulces o te hago un truco (convertir en sapo o lago asi)


----------



## ealtes

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sería algo asi como:
> 
> Dame dulces o te hago un truco (convertir en sapo o lago asi)



Entonces se puede cambiar el dicho? En inglés, sólo decimos una cosa "Trick or treat" y nunca cambia. En español, puedo decir, "Dame dulces o te convierto en un hipopótamo!"? (O lo que quiero...)


----------



## Julkio

Que yo sepa no se dice nada, pues creo que solo se hace en los EEUU (espero no equivocarme como siempre).
De todas formas, (y en esto no me equivoco) en las peliculas siempre se traduce como: Truco o trato
Cosa que nunca he llegado a comprender (ni en inglés ni en español).


----------



## Coffy

Pues en Colombia, en donde desafortunadamente o afortunadamente para los niños que reciben dulces, se celebra Halloween, y en realidad al ir de puerta en puerta los niños siempre canta una canción: "triki, triki (refiriendose a trick or treat) halloween, quiero dulces para mí, y si no me das rompo un vidrio y salgo a mil..ó..y si no me das se te tuerce la nariz"


----------



## loladamore

Mexican children gather sweets for _el día de los muertos_, not for Halloween, so they're not 'trick-or-treating', even if they appear to be doing the same thing at pretty much the same time of year (if you follow...). Salen a* pedir el muerto*.

They chant (in Zacatecas, at least):

El muerto quiere camote
Si no se le cae el bigote
La viuda quiere una ayuda
Para su pobre criatura.

If you give them sweets, they then say:
Esta casa está bendita porque nos dieron comidita.

I've forgotten what they say if you don't give them anything (equivalent of 'trick'). Help anyone?


----------



## yourface

Well, literally it changes to "Trata o Trampa", and I'm almost positive that a spanish-speaking person would understand if you said that.


----------



## nv1962

Julkio, es una suerte de "reto" lanzado por los críos: "o nos das unas golosinas, o te lanzamos un hechizo (o te hacemos cualquier otra puñetita)" y claro, a quién se le ocurriría negarle cualquier detalle a esas tiernas criaturas...

De ahí viene la disyuntiva ofrecida de "trick" ("nosotros críos le haremos _un truco_, o sea: alguna puñetita") o "treat" ("usted _nos regala_ algúna golosina, o fruta, o galleta, etc.").

Por supuesto, todo hecho con buen humor.


----------



## nv1962

Y para muestra, una galería. Dicho ello, es más bien en plan de guasa de disfraces; que yo sepa, los críos en España no salen de noche en grupitos pasando de puerta en puerta pidiendo caramelos, que es el _quid_ de la cuestión planteada aquí: el "trick-or-treat".


----------



## wombitzi

Yo siempre he oido en las películas traducido "dulce o travesura" pero lo que se dice en realidad, desde el 30 de octubre hasta el 2 de noviembre es:
- ¿no me da para mi calavera?  (ya que suele ser la forma de la urna que tienen para ir juntando el dinero / dulces... "¿me da algo para poner dentro de la calavera?")
- pero ha ido degenerando a "¿no me da mi calavera?" (a lo que la cruel de mi tia, siempre contesta "no niño, yo no la tengo, la tienes tu)... en fin
o
- ¡queremos halloween! gritando desde afuera de la puerta.
Yo he celebrado siempre halloween, pidiendo el dia 31 los dulces, y aparte hacer el altar de muertos; una cosa no tiene porqué evitar la otra... no?
Son dos fiestas distintas y dos fechas distintas. Y por cierto, en México celebramos el 2 dia de muertos, en España el 1 dia de todos los santos... muchas fiestas, muchas culturas, todo similar y en fechas tan consecutivas... se complica separarlo!!!


----------



## Janis Joplin

wombitzi said:


> Yo siempre he oido en las películas traducido "dulce o travesura" pero lo que se dice en realidad, desde el 30 de octubre hasta el 2 de noviembre es:
> - ¿no me da para mi calavera? (ya que suele ser la forma de la urna que tienen para ir juntando el dinero / dulces... "¿me da algo para poner dentro de la calavera?")
> - pero ha ido degenerando a "¿no me da mi calavera?" (a lo que la cruel de mi tia, siempre contesta "no niño, yo no la tengo, la tienes tu)... en fin
> o
> - ¡queremos halloween! gritando desde afuera de la puerta.
> Yo he celebrado siempre halloween, pidiendo el dia 31 los dulces, y aparte hacer el altar de muertos; una cosa no tiene porqué evitar la otra... no?
> Son dos fiestas distintas y dos fechas distintas. Y por cierto, en México celebramos el 2 dia de muertos, en España el 1 dia de todos los santos... muchas fiestas, muchas culturas, todo similar y en fechas tan consecutivas... se complica separarlo!!!


 
Dulce o travesura capta muy bien *la idea* del trick or treat.


----------



## RADIRO

Literalmente se traduce como "Truco o Trato" o "Travesura (o Trastada) o Trato"


----------



## Annikssa

ealtes said:


> What do kids in Mexico say when they go door to door on Halloween? What do they say in place of "Trick or treat!"?


 
Hay varias opciones. Una de ellas puede ser, Trato o Travesura.  Trato o Truco, etc.


suerte
annikssa


----------



## Soy Yo

De acuerdo: dulce/golosina o travesura...

Lo que pasa cuando llaman los niños es que te dan dos opciones: me das una golosina (treat) o te hago una travesura (trick).

Esta es la acepción de "treat" a la que se refiere: an especially unexpected source of joy, delight or amusement.

Las madres muchas veces dicen: "Si te comportas bien en la casa de Tía Gerrunda, te doy un "treat" después." (Se ve como un tipo de recompensa o premio.)


----------



## Cereth

sALUDOS!!!
Y dejando de un lado que so halloween es o no una tradición mexicana , la realidad es que los niños gritan !Queremos halloween! !queremos halloween!
Dulce o travesura es raramente utilizado y eso se dice más bien cuando las caricaturas (cartoons) han sido traducidos al español.

Ayer en la noche montones de niños gritaban a coro !Queremos halloween!


----------



## pickypuck

En las pelis suelen traducirlo como "truco o trato". Ayer en el telediario de Tele 5 echaron un reportaje sobre Halloween, visto que cada vez se celebra más en los colegios, a donde los niños van vestidos de bruja o fantasma. Lo de ir de casa en casa no creo que se dé nunca. Uno de los niños dijo no sé qué o "susto". Habría prestado más atención si hubiese sabido que el tema iba a salir aquí.

En los bares son también muy típicas las fiestas de Halloween.


----------



## loladamore

ealtes said:


> What do kids in Mexico say when they go door to door on Halloween? What do they say in place of "Trick or treat!"?


 
Retomando la pregunta original, yo la entendí como 'Qué dicen los niños mexicanos *en lugar de* _trick or treat_', y supuse que *en México*. No la entendí como '¿Cómo se podría *traducir* las palabras_ trick or treat'? _

Si se trata de *cómo piden el muerto/la calavera los niños en México*, por lo visto hay variación regional. Aquí nadie pide _jalogüín_, ni lo grita en la puerta de nadie, pero por lo visto, en Juárez (y Kawaguchi  ) sí. Aquí los niños van de casa en casa en grupos y se echan las coplas que ya mencioné (post #9). Jamás he escuchado que digan 'trato o truco/travesura'. Salen a pedir el muerto las noches del 1 y 2 de noviembre, no el 31 de octubre.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

En México, en el estado de Sonora, no salíamos a pedir nada en estos días. Ni el jálogüin conocía yo, a pesar de de ser un estado fronterizo con los EUA, tal vez porque mi pueblo estaba a más de 550 km de la frontera.

Cuando dejé el campo y me fuí a la ciudad de México, ví que los niños pedían por estos días de muertos:

-Quinto a la calavera. (Estaban pidiendo su calaverita) Un quinto era una moneda de cinco centavos.

Pero todavía no se aparecía el engendro ese del jálogüin. Es que como dijo Carlos Monsivais ya hace tiempo: La primera generación de mexicanos gringos ya nació. Y creo que ya nacieron hasta los nietos de esa generación.

Saludos.


----------



## rocioteag

ohhhh pues ayer 31 de octubre, me llegaron varios niños a tocar a la puerta diciendo....

¿Me da mi calaverita? en unas calabazas de jaloguin  

obviamente yo ya estaba preparada para el momento...

Lo curioso es que los papas de esos mismos niños que ayer celebraron y se disfrazaron de jaloguin, hoy y mañana celebran el dia de muertos y el de todos los santos, preparan sus altares y mantienen la costumbre mexicana.

Es decir, en mi zona, los pequeños celebran durante 3 dias... de diferente manera cada uno de los dias.


----------



## Sunny Baudelaire

Siento deciros a los españoles de aquí que este año salían en el telediario algunos niños (no se de dónde) yendo de casa en casa a pedir caramelos por la noche... Ni idea de qué decían, espero que no lleguen al extremo del "truco o trato" que han mamado de las pelis estadounidenses desde chicos (yo siempre he escuchado esa traducción literal y errónea, aunque lo de "susto" también me suena). Afortunadamente, no es una tradición arraigada, así que no podemos hablar de cuál es la expresión que se usa por aquí.
Saludos!


----------



## enie

Lo normal en España (hasta ahora, que Halloween está empezando a celebrarse casi exactamente igual a como lo hacen en eeuu), ha sido siempre acordarse de nuestros muertos esa noche. Desde las 12 y durante todo el día siguiente (1 de noviembre) es costumbre que las familias se reunan a cenar, o a comer, y que vayan al cementerio a ver las tumbas de sus seres queridos a llevarles flores. Además se comen cositas típicas, como el "potaje de san josé" (muy rico), que es un guiso de garbanzos y espinacas al que algunos añaden huevo duro o bacalao, y sobre todo, dulces, siendo los más típicos los "buñuelos": pelotitas de masa de harina dulce frita que van rellenas de nata, chocolate o crema pastelera, y de los que se dice que por cada uno que te comes, salvas a un alma del purgatorio. También son famosos los "huesos de santo": cilindros pequeños con forma de huesos, hechos de azucar. 
Como veis, frivolizando un poco: ese dia es un negocio grande para las pastelerías/confiterías y para las floristerías.


----------



## Julkio

La verdad yo lo que había visto en España es solo el dia 1 de noviembre era lo de llevar las flores a las tubas y adecentarlas un poco, no sabía que habia comidas tipicas y el potaje de garbanzos con bacalao (que estoy de acuerdo esta de muerte) mi madre siempre lo ha hecho por viernes santo no por el dia de todos los santos. Y la verdad, no me puedo creer lo de los niños,como diría Trillo (expresidente del congreso de los diputados español)(y perdonen la expresión) "manda huevos"


----------



## Maeron

In my part of Mexico City, at least (and I don't know where else), they sing a song that goes:

"_Buenos días Paloma Blanca / hoy te vengo a saludar / saludando a tu belleza / en tu trono celestial_" (this is actually a hymn to the Virgin).
Then they say the Our Father (very fast and mumbled),
Then they sing/chant/shout some improvised rhymes along the following pattern: 
"_¡¡Ya llegó_ [character]_ a pedir su_ [name of treat]!!", e.g.
_¡¡Ya llegó Pancho Pantera, a pedir su calavera!!
¡¡Ya llegó el Chavo del ocho, a pedir su bizcocho!!
¡¡Ya llegó la Chilindrina, a pedir su mandarina!!
¡¡Ya llegó Jorge Negrete, a pedir su mollete!!_

Then they shout loudly and enthusiastically, "_¡¡¡LA CALAVEEEEERA!!!_"

After this, the householder brings out sweet bread and fruits and gives them to one member of the group (the group will take them home and distribute them). 
The more generous households might also hand out tamales and/or atole (a thick, hot drink) of candied pumpkin. The trick-or-treat groups are often large extended family groups. Sometimes the men will be carrying plastic cups, so if you are handing out treats, you also have to be ready with a bottle of rum or tequila!


----------



## Bruna

En Catalunya, España, se empieza a celebrar en detrimento de nuestras propias tradiciones como la de la castañada, como se comentaba en otra respuesta anetrior.
No sé si para bien o para mal pero la juventud habla más de Halloween, actualmente, que de la castañada y los"panellets".
Qque le vamos a hacer...son los dueños del mundo...


----------



## carolina84

Si dices "trato" en español, no creo que nadie entienda que lo que quieres son caramelos. Si se quisiera traducir "trick or treat" más o menos literalmente, el sentido más logico sería "caramelos o travesura" o "dulce o travesura"

(en mexico creo que se utiliza más "dulce", pero en España es más común "caramelos")


----------



## Sylphadora

Julkio said:


> Ay, que mal estamos, cuanta invasión de cultura. Pero bueno da igual, yo me seguiré disfrazando tanto en carnavales como en halloween para hacer el idiota y pasar un buen rato sin pensar si me estan imperializando o no.
> 
> Aunque sigo sin comprender que significa lo de "trato o trampa", "truco o trato" o "Trick or treat"



Sí, aquí en la tele lo traducen como "truco o trato".


----------



## Cayena

En películas he escuchado que dicen "dulce o travesura"...me parece que es corto y preciso como el "trick or treat".


----------



## Aserolf

wombitzi said:


> Yo siempre he oido en las películas traducido "dulce o travesura" ...
> o
> - ¡queremos halloween! gritando desde afuera de la puerta.
> Yo he celebrado siempre halloween...


Yo no celebro el _Halloween_ cuando estoy en México, pero cada año veo (con tristeza) que esta tradición crece mas.
El año pasado ví llegar y pasar niños gritando repetitivamente:
*¡Queremos Halloween... queremos Halloween...!* 
Creo que así es como dicen la mayoría de los niños en México.
Personalmente me gusta más *Dulce o Travesura*, si se tiene que traducir


----------



## Clau4

En Mexico decimos "me da mi calaverita?" Esto es el dia 31 de octubre cuando los niños salen en grupos a pedirla. A veces les dan dulces y otras dinero.

Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

Clau4 said:


> En Mexico decimos "me da mi calaverita?" Esto es el dia 31 de octubre cuando los niños salen en grupos a pedirla. A veces les dan dulces y otras dinero.
> 
> Saludos


Pienso que vamos a tener que aclarar de qué parte de México hablamos, porque en el norte no dicen así, (por lo menos en Coahuila). Acá lo que cantan o dicen o repiten es "queremos halloween....queremos halloween". Saludos!


----------



## Clau4

Bueno, esto lo decimos en la Ciudad de México. Creo que cada parte del país tiene su forma de decirlo. Tal vez en el norte dicen "queremos halloween" porque estan mas al "norte" y tienen más influencia de EU, aunque ya todo México va por ese rumbo.


----------



## Piko103

En realidad, en España siempre se ha visitado a los muertos el 2 de noviembre, Día de Difuntos. Pero como el 1 de noviembre es festivo (Día de Todos los Santos), la gente va ese día por comodidad. Pero el día auténtico toda la vida fue el 2.

Por cierto, Trick or Treat se refiere más a "travesura o manjares (golosinas, etc)", por las perrerías que te hacen si no les das comida, chuches... Hay que tener en cuenta que estas palabras son polisémicas y no tiene nada que ver con trucos de magia o con tratos.


----------



## Hausa

Pues en algunas películas yo he oído "susto o caramelo" y "dulce o susto".

Por cierto, ya hay un hilo a este respecto.


----------



## cesangal

¿Qué os parece *prenda o castigo*? 
  Este juego se juega en grupo y consiste en que tienes que hacer lo que el grupo te diga o si no tendrás que dar algo en prenda.


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

As a native of the southwestern border of the U.S. I am interested in all of the discussion of Halloween and Trick or Treat.  Here in my valley (which has been part of Spain, Mexico, France, and the US at different times, and is in the only officially bilingual state in the US); We celebrate both Halloween and El día de los muertos.  More or less at the same time, but in very differenty ways.  Originally Halloween was a children's holiday only, and costumes and parties were very simple.  (Perhaps because we were all so poor).  Adults did not participate.  The increasing popularity of Halloween around the world (as in China) and the increasing popularity of adult costumes is odd, unless you consider that everyone likes to pretend, to be silly, and to have fun.  We all like to laugh in the face of death at times too.  No one *here *has descried the increasing popularity of el día de los muertos among non hispanic, non Catholic, non- Spanish speaking people.  Perhaps that is a shame, because their participation may secularize that festival as well.  For me, I enjoy seeing our many cultures getting together to do ANYTHING that is not divisive.  Janis Joplin's comments seemed strange to me, because I see languages and cultures shifting and growing and changing every day.  If the invasion of Halloween ito Mexico is so offensive, why does She/He have a name which celebrates a dead, but extremely talented American Blues singer who loved to poke fun and rant  at *all *cultural icons in the us and elsewhere?   

For the record, I am a non- catholic, mixed race bilingual native, who officially boycots my own church's "fall Festival" because they won't call it Halloween.  When most Americans were Catholic or other Christian faiths, we just called it Halloween and had a little innocent amusement with no devil worship included.  Just some small, grimy bandits with silly costumes and a big smile on their faces.

By the way, my students and neighbors who have recently arrived from Mexico usually shout "*Halloween!"* or "*Truco o Travesura"*  or their new English phrase: Tric o Treat!" before I hand over the goodies and spend a minute getting to know their parents.  It's a fun, bilingual, non-culturally demeaning or demonic event at my house....My children certainly love it!   When I was a child growing up in and out of Mexico, we participated in all of the life of the community we were in....Our Mexican friends always thought it was cool that we did. ¡Que Vida!


----------



## Aserolf

A mí me sigue gustando más:

*"Dulce o Travesura"*

Así es como lo traducen en las películas de Disney (o tal vez sólo en las de México ? ).
Bueno, el caso es que deja en claro lo que pides: _O das un dulce o te hacen una travesura._


----------



## La golondrina del desiert

*<Dulce o Travesura>*

*Si, es lo mejor.  Equivoqué.*
Bueno, Felíz día de los espantos a todos...


----------



## lmanga

En españa cada vez más se está extendiendo más la fiesta del Halloween pero por una sola razón... Que nosotros no tenemos ninguna para esa fecha y como sabeis, los españoles nos gusta la fiesta, así que hemos acogido de buena gana otra.
En cualquier caso, que yo conozca, solo en Cataluña se celebra la Castañada y aún así también la fiesta de halloween para los niños sobretodo.


----------



## rodneyp

Tengo una amiga mexican que vive en Tijuana, Mexico y me dejo que dicen triki-triki


----------



## ORL

La golondrina del desierto, it is all very nice what you say, but many people in other countries experience a certain feeling of cultural invasion about Halloween and whatever else coming from the USA. It is in fact so, to a certain extent, because it is all about commercial interest: it helps sell sweets, it helps sell disco parties, it helps sell drinks, etc. etc. etc. With the help of advertising, movies and publicists, it tends to standarize the world in my opinion, making it awfully boring. And by the way, you live in the USA, where this Halloween thing has deep cultural roots. That is not the case in this country, so it is all about fads in the end.
Different cultures have different feelings about the dead, and being so nostalgic, Argentinians are not precisely the type of people to go around asking for sweets on October 31st, a date which has no cultural meaning or tradition for us.
Despite the fact that more than 600.000 people of Irish origin live in our country, it seems that they did not keep the tradition alive. For many of us, it is simply another artificially imposed pseudo-tradition, something like our shops decorated with big notice boards reading "Sale" or "xx% off!"... it has nothing to do with us, but it´s there...
Para "trick or treat", Wikipedia propone "dulce o truco". Volviendo a lo de arriba, es tan artificial esto de Halloween por aquí, que en algunas radios traducían "trick or treat" como *"truco o trato"*. Ni siquiera se sabe de qué se habla, basta con vender cosas durante la fecha...
Saludos


----------

